# Does anyone know what Hindu-Christian is?



## Ken S. (Aug 21, 2005)

It sounds like heresy to me


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 21, 2005)

Was that "hindu-krishna"?


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Study group that compares Christian doctrine with Hindu what-ever-they-believe. 

I did a google search and it seems to be popular in some circles.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 22, 2005)

Would that be Far East Christians that try to witness to cows. 

Now there's a task for Bible translators.


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JKLeoPCA_
> Would that be Far East Christians that try to witness to cows.
> 
> Now there's a task for Bible translators.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Study group that compares Christian doctrine with Hindu what-ever-they-believe.
> 
> I did a google search and it seems to be popular in some circles.



Sounds like some American forms of B'hai.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 26, 2005)

My wife Reena was born in India. her greatgrandfather was a hindu, but got by the grace of God converted from hinduisme into a living relationship with the truine God. For him it was clear that he wanted to break away radically with his hindu background, and changed his last name (which was related with an idol, as many times happen) into another name. So the last name of my wife is Patrick, she is a real Indian but no hindu, but she is someone who lives is crucified with Christ!


----------



## Robin (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...




 

...or....

Christian Scientists

Robin


----------



## Solo Christo (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...or....
> 
> Christian Scientists
> ...


Lame as I may be, I don't get the joke.


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...



A lighthearted joke my old apologetics teacher, Walter Martin used to say: "Christian Scientists" are like Grape Nuts; they're neither Christians nor scientists" (the cereal is not actual grape-nuts.) Hence, the "Hindu-Christian" reference reminded me of this connection. Because no matter what they call it, there can be no such worldview (in a true sense) "Hindu-Christian."

I know... my comedic-timing is off...so I shouldn't quit my day-job?



r.


----------



## Ken S. (Aug 27, 2005)

i couldn't understand many of your jokes, they are like jargons in my case, coz I'm a foreigner. But I think I can sense what you people meant.


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> they are oxymorons like: ....
> 
> and for Jacob... country music



 (it's gotta be better than punk, right?  )

r.


----------



## Ken S. (Aug 29, 2005)

and for me, a BIG confuse and question mark " ? "


----------

